# Bessie and Pepper



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

one more picture


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Is Pepper, Bessie's brother??


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Is Pepper, Bessie's brother??


Yes, true brother and sister. Oh, and Pepper is on the left, Bessie is on the right.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Bookends! Precious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am not sure i would have been able to identify which is which either!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh they are bookends!!! very cute. Does Max get left out when Brother and Sister are together?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*squeal*
Oh, I just_ love _that picture of the two of them together. That's adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rick~ They're adorable! Twins, for sure!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're so cute together. They look so happy to be with each other. Awww!


----------

